# HARMA Cafe-Bar



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Our cafe bar represents the blending of times, cultures, and experiences. This is a lounge to indulge your senses. The meaning of harma is enjoyment of senses or a source of joy, and we intend for you to experience just that.* Our style is influenced by lives in New York, Athens, and Corfu. We hope you enjoy our coffee culture blends, home-made creations, and intend to put a smile on your face.

Our customers enjoy the products of trained barists.

More...


----------

